# Timeline For Notice of Marriage



## kitkat22 (Feb 4, 2016)

Due to exceptional circumstances with my VISA expiry date and my fiance being deployed with the RAF, we've had to make our marriage date 58 days after our notice of marriage rather than the 70 days.

We realise we are taking a chance but to ease my mind (or make it worse), can anyone who is non EEA and applied for notice of marriage to a Brit tell me how long it took to be given the go ahead?

I understand that our application goes to the Home Office regardless and every situation is different but I am curious if 5-6 weeks is more or less standard with people who have done it before me.

Thanks!


----------



## dinosaur_alley (May 25, 2015)

When we got married last year we got a letter after a couple of weeks saying that they had decided not to undergo any investigation -- therefore, our notice period was the standard 28 days.

Nobody can say whether this will happen for you -- what I WILL say is that it seems quite obvious if you read the proposal for this referral scheme that it was *PRIMARILY* intended because of sham marriages to non-UK EEA citizens*. As a UK citizen, you will sponsor your spouse for FLR(M) after the marriage -- this gives the home office plenty of opportunity to refuse you. If your spouse-to-be were marrying a non-UK EEA citizen, it would be much harder for UKVI to successfully investigate any sham marriage. I feel that this legislation is not *PRIMARILY* aimed at people marrying British citizens and they are less likely to have an extended notice period -- but there are always other risk factors looked at.

* -- https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...6257/Sham_Marriage_and_Civil_Partnerships.pdf

Multiple references, but especially page 6: "The spouse and civil partner route for non-EEA nationals under the Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 is particularly vulnerable to abuse because, under EU free movement law, it is open to visitors to the UK; there can be no maintenance, accommodation or language requirements; and the couple do not need to show, at the time the non-EEA national applies for a residence card, that the marriage or civil partnership is subsisting or that they intend to live together: the Home office has to prove it was a sham at the point the couple entered into the marriage or civil partnership"


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

In our experience, providing all documents are in order i.e passports, visa, valid Divorce papers, and address qualification, the Register Office will confirm date of Marriage ( at least 28 days forward ) but use the caveat of possibly 70 days if it is necessary to refer to the HO. In our case the Register Office confirmed within 7 days.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kitkat22 said:


> Due to exceptional circumstances with my VISA expiry date and my fiance being deployed with the RAF, we've had to make our marriage date 58 days after our notice of marriage rather than the 70 days. We realise we are taking a chance but to ease my mind (or make it worse), can anyone who is non EEA and applied for notice of marriage to a Brit tell me how long it took to be given the go ahead? I understand that our application goes to the Home Office regardless and every situation is different but I am curious if 5-6 weeks is more or less standard with people who have done it before me. Thanks!


What visa are you on?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't tell. Some couples get told within a week or two they only need to wait the statutory 28 days, while others are made to wait longer.


----------



## kitkat22 (Feb 4, 2016)

Okay thanks all! 

@nyclon currently on the YMS.

For the most part my situation is quite standard so I'm hoping it'll be quick!


----------

